# Mood Gym



## Ninjabear (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know if this has been talked about before but I'd just like to recommend "Mood Gym" for people like us. It's a CBT and interactive therapy course. I've found the first few pages really good (and funny!). The course is free and can be found here here:

http://www.moodgym.anu.edu.au/welcome


----------



## phoenixzappa (Mar 9, 2011)

I was just recommended this website by a GP. It took me 6 years to go to the doctor's about my social anxiety. After years of staying in my house because it was so bad, I finally plucked up the courage to go to the GP. He recommends a ****ing website. Thanks


----------



## appbuilder (Jul 15, 2011)

I like clarifylife.

There is a comparison here
http://www.clarifylife.com/moodgym.html

It is more of a blowing off steam site.
I can call them names and they encourage it.

Just kidding but I have to admit I like to type in "you idiot" sometimes. They don't mind.


----------

